

The world's best countries [Infographic] - plainOldText
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/08/15/interactive-infographic-of-the-worlds-best-countries.html

======
hugh3
Ah, another one of those country rankings designed to provoke flamewars,
chest-thumping, brow-beating and teeth-gnashing.

The error bars on these sorts of things are big enough, though, that any
country in the top twenty or thirty is a pretty damn good place to live, so if
you live in one of those you should be happy.

If you live in the bottom twenty or thirty... well, sorry, your country sucks,
you should move to a better one.

~~~
plainOldText
It's amazing how uneven the overall living conditions are across the world,
yet so many people who are living in one of the top 20 countries still
complain that they don't have enough opportunities and can't do what they
want, while other people from the rest of the countries would change to world
if they would have the opportunity to live in a better place.

